# Chi Wee Randomness.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sleeping babies. :love7: Or is that a 2 headed Chi Wee? :lol:










Lights, camera, flash, oh my.......










Come near my bed, and it's throw down time!










Is this a lap full of babies, or what?


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

all looking good T


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

they are the cutest little doggies........


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

So cute! I've never noticed it before but little Jade has a white heart on her forehead  She's so cute!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

They look so sweet and I love the silk cover


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ahhhh! They are too cute! Dey no wikes da fwash, Mama!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

So cute they are!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Just adorable...love the 3 in a lap picture.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww bless those babies Lexie looks v pretty in the last pic


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww I just love their little faces!! So sweet! :love7:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I just love you chis!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Love it! Very sweet pictures of the chi wees!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

That's a WHOLE LOTTA PRECIOUS right there!!!! :love1:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I would like them shipped in to a SS package and sent to me COD! I'll send you a bonus if they arrive before XMAS








No need for gift wrap but you can send that cute little bed and silk blanket


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What cuties they are! I love the pic of Jade guarding her bed, twos the limit clearly! Your lot is so tiny, three chis in one lap! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cathy lynn (Sep 29, 2010)

They look beautiful in their mint green blanket.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh they are so sweet. T, I always love your bedding, so gorgeous always!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

amandagalway said:


> all looking good T


Thanks Amanda. 



jan896 said:


> they are the cutest little doggies........


Thank you Jan! 



cprcheetah said:


> So cute! I've never noticed it before but little Jade has a white heart on her forehead  She's so cute!


Thank you Heather!  She has an upside down heart on her side as well. 



Deme said:


> They look so sweet and I love the silk cover


Thank you Deme!  They adore that blanket! It's silky on one side, and very plush on the other. 



flippedstars said:


> Ahhhh! They are too cute! Dey no wikes da fwash, Mama!


Thank you Kristi!  Mama and that darn ole' flash! :lol:



Audreybabypup said:


> So cute they are!


Thank you! 



Chiboymom said:


> Just adorable...love the 3 in a lap picture.


Thank you!  They would all stay in my lap 24/7 if I would let them. But mean ole' Mama thinks she has things to do. :lol:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

omg they are just too cute! Seriously adorable! I love that last pic soo much!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Awww bless those babies Lexie looks v pretty in the last pic


Thank you Sarah!  She is my Angel. :love7:



foggy said:


> Aww I just love their little faces!! So sweet! :love7:


Thank you Paula!  Their little faces melt my heart. :love7:



Adrienne said:


> I just love you chis!


Thank you Adrienne! 



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Love it! Very sweet pictures of the chi wees!


Thank you Lisa! 



cherper said:


> That's a WHOLE LOTTA PRECIOUS right there!!!! :love1:


Thank you Cheryl!  They make me so happy! :love7:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

well those pics just made my day!!! Entirely tooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> I would like them shipped in to a SS package and sent to me COD! I'll send you a bonus if they arrive before XMAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww, thank you so much!  

I think I would go into depression without these little guys around. :love7: Maybe I could get in the shipping crate with them.  You don't mind a really big Chi Wee coming with them, do you? :lol:



Reese and Miley said:


> What cuties they are! I love the pic of Jade guarding her bed, twos the limit clearly! Your lot is so tiny, three chis in one lap! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you!  Jade cracks us all up. She is so funny! She acts so tough. :lol: She is such a gentle little Angel that those "expressions" she gives is quite comical. :lol:

We decided we'd have as many Wee's as could fit in Mama's lap. 4 fills it up, so no more Wee's for us. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cathy lynn said:


> They look beautiful in their mint green blanket


Thank you! 



pam6400 said:


> Oh they are so sweet. T, I always love your bedding, so gorgeous always!!


Thank you Pam!  The Wee's love their soft, cozy bedding.  I think they are quite happy that I have a doggie bed and blanket obsession. :lol: 



Dragonfly said:


> omg they are just too cute! Seriously adorable! I love that last pic soo much!


Thank you so much!!  The Wee's adore Mama's lap. 



Brodysmom said:


> well those pics just made my day!!! Entirely tooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!


Thank you Tracy!  They bring so much joy. :love7:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok 1 big chi wee and 3 little chi wees works for me>>>you of course would making the shipping a lot more expensive but I would foot the bill to get the chance to meet you


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So sweet I just love them little babies


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

awe....so cute. Love them!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> Ok 1 big chi wee and 3 little chi wees works for me>>>you of course would making the shipping a lot more expensive but I would foot the bill to get the chance to meet you


That reminds me of that commercial. You know the one where the lady has her son in the crate? She says something about it saving on her cell phone bill. :lol: :lol: I laugh every time I see that commercial. 

Don't tempt me Laura. I might be out buying our shipping crates later today. :wink: :lol: :daisy: And what a sweet thing to say. (((Hugs))) I would love to meet you and Ralph as well! And of course Jasper & Hannah. 



FBRaRrN said:


> So sweet I just love them little babies


Thank you so much! They are my World. :daisy:



QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> awe....so cute. Love them!


Thank you so much! They make their Mama very proud!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They all so beautiful I love the pink bed too


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you!  I bought that bed in 2 colors. The Pink one wasn't lined in the faux fur, so I put that little soft cozy blanket in the bottom of it, then another one on top for them to burrow in. The Brown one is completely lined in this ever so soft fur type stuff. They are made by Peluchi.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww they are so adorable !


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

2-headed chi-wees definitely! too cute T! hehe loved the last shot!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

xSamanthax said:


> Awww they are so adorable !


Thank you! 



pigeonsheep said:


> 2-headed chi-wees definitely! too cute T! hehe loved the last shot!


Thank you Pidge!  They are 2 peas in a pod. Always up to something. :lol: The last shot cracks me up. I had to take the pic myself while holding them, one hand with camera, hoping they'd stay still long enough to capture. :lol: Lexie's nose is almost touching the lens. The things we do to get good pics. :lol:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

How adorable!!
Those babies are too cute!
Love them T! X


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! I'm in love with your chi babies. I wish I have a lap full of chis (LOL). Jade is my favorite.


----------

